# Cross breeding in snails?



## volcano50026 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have an achinata fulica and I wanted to get another snail but I can't keep them in seperate tanks, so I was wondering if there was a breed of snails that can't breed with mine.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

volcano50026 said:


> I have an achinata fulica and I wanted to get another snail but I can't keep them in seperate tanks, so I was wondering if there was a breed of snails that can't breed with mine.


I found the following on www.petsnails.co.uk which may help, credit to original author.



> Cross-breeding
> 
> By crossbreeding I do not mean breeding between two subspecies/variants such as Archachatina marginata var. ovum and Archachatina marginata var. suturalis. Not only do we know this is possible, we have seen many examples of it. By crossbreeding I mean two distinct species, mating and/or having offspring.
> 
> ...


----------

